# Grinding season has started



## Ada Mustang (Jan 31, 2020)

*So i made 24h schedule, and i'm going to be more productive at this moment, i'm also going to spend my time efficiently, and do dopamine detox, why this is useful?


Well it's obvious take a look, you're just doing things you wouldn't normally do, but planned (Less 'time' exuces, more work)*





*Based on my goals i want to:*​
*Train for armwrestling*
*Finally finish my RPG project i started last year (And learn more about coding)*
*Chew items as i am multitasking (Soon facepulling will probably replace this 24/7)*
*Just whenever i had to travel or have opportunity to, i'm gonna listen to some audiobooks; self improvement baby*
*And at the end of the day, i'm not gonna forget my friends, i wouldn't mind sacrificing sleep for socializing 🤪 (And i am restricted to only 30m on all social media i use, looksmax, youtube, whatsapp, insta)*

*And that's it guys, i'm also going to build a house before turning 18, maybe spend more time with friends later, idk. Here is planner, i want to see your schedule*





At the weekend i would probably upload videos on youtube, i would appreciate if you could subscribe to my channel ​


----------



## Shekelcel (Jan 31, 2020)

coping season has started, good luck anyway


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yeah u have no discipline u going to fail. Gl anyways


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jan 31, 2020)

Fatsofag said:


> Yeah u have no discipline u going to fail. Gl anyways





Shekelcel said:


> coping season has started, good luck anyway


Nope, i'm not going to collapse, but thanks


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

*i did something similar. it worked for a week. now im back to shitposting all day*


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 1, 2020)

Good post OP! Really good, can you link me the planner you used please?


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 1, 2020)

S


Chintuck22 said:


> *So i made 24h schedule, and i'm going to be more productive at this moment, i'm also going to spend my time efficiently, and do dopamine detox, why this is useful?
> 
> 
> Well it's obvious take a look, you're just doing things you wouldn't normally do, but planned (Less 'time' exuces, more work)*
> ...


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 1, 2020)

The Science-Backed Reasons You Shouldn't Share Your Goals


Setting goals to achieve big things in your life is a great practice. Staying accountable to your goals is good too. But before you share your goals with others, let’s dive into the science-backed reasons goal sharing may stop you from reaching them altogether.




www.google.com


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 1, 2020)

Gigacope. chad is homeless and fucks any girl!


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 1, 2020)

Gl boyo


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 1, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Good post OP! Really good, can you link me the planner you used please?


I just used template as shown in thread, and wrote down things with app


noped said:


> Chewing dog toy?
> 
> Which dog toy


It was one i bought for dollar, really heavy and durable, better than $40 jawzrsize, i'm using it 2 months already


----------



## Patient A (Feb 1, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> S
> 
> View attachment 251520


That pic is going to be my new sig


Chintuck22 said:


> It was one i bought for dollar, really heavy and durable, better than $40 jawzrsize, i'm using it 2 months already


Post picture of your dog chew toy
Serious, I’m interested


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 1, 2020)

U need bones to bee good at arm wrestling. Are ur wrist 8inches? And fingers 4 inches in circumference ?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 1, 2020)

Patient A said:


> That pic is going to be my new sig
> 
> Post picture of your dog chew toy
> Serious, I’m interested


Here bro, just go to your local pet shop, lie how you have 3 months old husky, and they will give you something like this, which is heavy btw, but they have even heavier things, i was suprised


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Here bro, just go to your local pet shop, lie how you have 3 months old husky, and they will give you something like this, which is heavy btw, but they have even heavier things, i was suprised


Only on loiksmax.me


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 1, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> U need bones to bee good at arm wrestling. Are ur wrist 8inches? And fingers 4 inches in circumference ?


Are you insane? of course they aren't lol, i just have 5inch wrist, and idk what fingers... lol imagine being such gorilla with your measurements


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Are you insane? of course they aren't lol, i just have 5inch wrist, and idk what fingers... lol imagine being such gorilla with your measurements


Pop quiz





which one is least likely to snap under increasing tension


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 1, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> Pop quiz
> 
> View attachment 251831
> 
> which one is least likely to snap under increasing tension


the one with less confidence


----------



## Patient A (Feb 1, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> Pop quiz
> 
> View attachment 251831
> 
> which one is least likely to snap under increasing tension


The big one?


Chintuck22 said:


> Here bro, just go to your local pet shop, lie how you have 3 months old husky, and they will give you something like this, which is heavy btw, but they have even heavier things, i was suprised


Post proof picture with dog chew toy in your mouth whilst holding up a spoon. Or put toy next to a note with your username.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 1, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Post proof picture with dog chew toy in your mouth whilst holding up a spoon. Or put toy next to a note with your username.


send bobs and vegana


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 1, 2020)

So I used to work at a pet store in HS.... I CANNOT IMAGINE an incel coming into the store and asking us if Kong or Nilabone dog toys are better for jaw development..... 🤯


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 5, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> Pop quiz
> 
> View attachment 251831
> 
> which one is least likely to snap under increasing tension


It doesn't matter, a woman with tiny sized wrist has beaten many guys, your average teenager has defeated one of the biggest hands in the world, look at this video

Hard training > bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 5, 2020)

Cringiest shit ever.

Why life your life in high cortisol mode with every hour of every day planned out.

Just go with the flow.


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 6, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Cringiest shit ever.
> 
> Why life your life in high cortisol mode with every hour of every day planned out.
> 
> Just go with the flow.


Very real. Too many hs driving working and school at the same time. People who do this have no chill nigga ur life is all work after 22 why waste your youth for 20k paycheck difference slave


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 6, 2020)

OP you just made this thread to feel like you accomplished something, you will achieve none of the goals you laid out.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 6, 2020)

Hold up Hold up.

this dude just said he gonna CHEW A DOG TOY? IM FUCKING DEAD HAHAHAHA

This forum gets a good laugh out of me sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 6, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> Very real. Too many hs driving working and school at the same time. People who do this have no chill nigga ur life is all work after 22 why waste your youth for 20k paycheck difference slave


I'm a junior with no car, no job, ect. And I'm happy with that.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 6, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Hold up Hold up.
> 
> this dude just said he gonna CHEW A DOG TOY? IM FUCKING DEAD HAHAHAHA
> 
> This forum gets a good laugh out of me sometimes


I got pretty good results, you normie dumbass


elfmaxx said:


> OP you just made this thread to feel like you accomplished something, you will achieve none of the goals you laid out.


Wasn't fully coding yet, *but doing every thing from list respectively 🖕*


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Cringiest shit ever.
> 
> Why life your life in high cortisol mode with every hour of every day planned out.
> 
> Just go with the flow.


When to make change then? If i decided to go with the flow, i will acomplish nothing, i love doing things i mentioned, only 'cortisolfuel' is dead school i'm going to be kicked out from because of non-attendance


Lifeisgood72 said:


> I'm a junior with no car, no job, ect. And I'm happy with that.


I'm eating bread and pasta, living in cold place, and since it could get worse, i'm grateful for what i have now


----------

